# Vulkan  auf 2016  verschoben



## blackout24 (19. Dezember 2015)

Entgegen dem Ziel die Vulkan 1.0 Spezifikation gegen Ende des Jahre zu veröffentlichen, wie es noch im März während der GDC und im August zur  SIGGRAPH hieß, wird Vulkan 2015 nicht mehr veröffentlicht. In einem kurzem Update hat die Vulkan Working Group
gestern sich zum Status von Vulkan geäußert. Demnach wurde die Vulkan Spezifikation vor ein paar Wochen fertig gestellt und deren Release steht unmittelbar bevor. Zur Zeit wird sie einem Review unterzogen, um rechtliche Probleme auszuschließen. Gleichzeitig werden
die Treiber mehrerer GPU Hersteller dem Conformance Test unterzogen, um zu prüfen, ob sie auch der Spezifikation folgen. Die Spezifikation wird veröffentlich, sobald die ersten fehlerfreien Treiber bestätigt wurden.  
Gleichzeitig wird das Vulkan SDK für Linux, Android und Windows fertig gestellt, welches einen von Valve Software und LunarG entwickelten Vulkan Debugger beinhaltet. Google hat seine Khronos Mitgliedschaft auf den höchsten Rang (Promoter) aufgestuft und
bereitet seine Vulkan Strategie für die Android Platform vor.   

Da die Feiertage nun anbrechen, ist zu erwarten das Vulkan wahrscheinlich im Januar an den Start geht. Als erstes Vulkan Spiel ist Dota 2: Reborn sehr wahrscheinlich, welches schon mit Vulkan Support gezeigt wurde. Es ist zu hoffen, dass auch Team Fortress 2 und CS:GO auf die Source 2 Engine
portiert werden und so Vulkan unterstützen. 

https://www.khronos.org/vulkan


----------



## Pittermann (19. Dezember 2015)

Naja, ob es noch dieses Jahr oder erst Januar kommt, ist jetzt ja eigentlich auch schon egal.


----------



## blackout24 (19. Dezember 2015)

Pittermann schrieb:


> Naja, ob es noch dieses Jahr oder erst Januar kommt, ist jetzt ja eigentlich auch schon egal.



Ich finde gut, dass sie sich die Zeit genommen haben hoffentlich etwas gutes abzuliefern und nicht einfach irgendwas released haben mit Macken, über die man sich dann noch in 5 Jahren ärgert nur um irgendein Wettrennen mit DX12 zu gewinnen.
Da Vulkan in allen großen Engines unterstützt werden wird und mit Android eine gigantische Anzahl an Nutzern finden wird ist der Erfolg sowieso schon fast gesichert.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Dezember 2015)

Sollte schon brauchbar sein, was abgeliefert wird. Zumal sich dieses Jahr eh kein Spieleentwickler mehr damit beschäftigt hätte.


----------



## Kerkilabro (20. Dezember 2015)

War so klar, das diese Steamkunterbunt- Spiele wieder als reverenz dienen werden.....gääääähn. Ich weiß, dass Star Citizen neben DX11/12 auch Mantle unterstützen wird, aber wie sieht es mit Vulkan aus? Das ist viel interessanter als diese 200 Jahre alten Steam- Spiele. Steamspiele laufen mitlerweile auch auf´m Toaster.


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Dezember 2015)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass Star Citizen neben DX11/12 auch Mantle unterstützen wird, aber wie sieht es mit Vulkan aus? Das ist viel interessanter als diese 200 Jahre alten Steam- Spiele. Steamspiele laufen mitlerweile auch auf´m Toaster.


War es nicht so, dass Mantle zu Gunsten von Vulkan, was ja zu sehr großen Teilen auf Mantle basiert, aufgegeben wurde?


----------



## DKK007 (20. Dezember 2015)

Ist so. Deshalb wird ja auch Vulkan unterstützt.


----------



## ReVan1199 (20. Dezember 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist so. Deshalb wird ja auch Vulkan unterstützt.



War es nicht so, das AMD gesagt hat das man Mantle noch als Innovationsquelle behalten will, jedoch die Entwickler rät auf Vulkan zu setzen?


----------



## blackout24 (20. Dezember 2015)

ReVan1199 schrieb:


> War es nicht so, das AMD gesagt hat das man Mantle noch als Innovationsquelle behalten will, jedoch die Entwickler rät auf Vulkan zu setzen?



Richtig.
https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2015/05/12/on-apis-and-the-future-of-mantle 



> It will continue to serve AMD as a graphics innovation platform available to select partners with custom needs.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (20. Dezember 2015)

Vulkan könnte/muss der Wendepunkt hin zu einer plattformübergreifenden Grafik API sein. Da darf es auch gerne länger dauern, denn es muss einfach gut werden.


----------



## blackout24 (20. Dezember 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Vulkan könnte/muss der Wendepunkt hin zu einer plattformübergreifenden Grafik API sein. Da darf es auch gerne länger dauern, denn es muss einfach gut werden.



Ich denke die Chancen stehen gut. Natürlich werden einige nun anmerken, dass OpenGL auch plattformübergreifend ist und trotzdem sich nicht wirklich durchgesetzte hat (mal abgesehen von OpenGL ES auf iOS/Android).
OpenGL hatte aber auch nicht von Anfang an die Unterstüzung von Softwareherstellern, wie EA, Valve, Epic, Unity, Oxide, Blizzard etc wie es Vulkan hat. OpenGL wurde hauptsächlich von den Hardware Herstellern geprägt und hatte auch deswegen
nie ein richtig gutes Ökosystem an Entwicklertools. Valve musste sich ja selbst ein Debugger mit Vogl schreiben, weil es nix richtiges gab. Dazu kommt noch, dass die OpenGL Treiber oft es mit der Conformance nicht so eng gesehen haben.
Da können Entwickler zum Teil die API falsch benutzen und es läuft trotzdem, weil NVIDIA das selbst im Treiber dann handelt und schaut das alles flott läuft. Andere Treiber die sich enger an die Spezifikation halten, haben dann mit dem selben Code
Probleme und laufen langsam. Bei Vulkan sind die Treiber sehr minimal gehalten, da das Resourcenmanagement von der Anwendung gemanaged wird. Da gibt es weniger Spielraum für Tricksereien und eine quelloffene Conformance Test Suite die Google
bereitstellt wird es auch von Anfang an geben.

Rich Geldreich's Tech Blog: The Truth on OpenGL Driver Quality 
"Banished" developer: "OpenGL is cross platform? Sorta. Yikes."
Why I’m excited for Vulkan | Clean Rinse


----------



## KonterSchock (21. Dezember 2015)

sieht nach einer neuen runde aus, sprich eine neue Ära beginnt mit vulkan.


----------



## NatokWa (21. Dezember 2015)

Das könnte endlich ein Sargnagel für WinDoof sein , sollte Vulkan es schaffen die gleiche Leistung unter Linux (z.B. SteamOS) zu bringen wie unter dem Platzhirsch WinDoof .

Da man Linux mit Tools genauso aussehen lassen kann wie WinDoof währe es für die breite (Hirnlose) Zockermasse da draußen keine große umgewöhnung und Mircoflop könnte sich echt mal umschauen das sie wieder Qualität liefern .... obwohl ... Microflop & Quali ? NEEEEE


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (21. Dezember 2015)

@NatokWa 

Was soll M$ denn noch machen ? Wenn Vulkan einschlägt ist Windows die Nische  
Warum sollte ich Windows benutzen wenn ich für alles was ich mache Linux haben kann ? Das einzige was dann noch Probleme machen wird ist legacy gaming und dafür gibt es dann halt die KVM, da ist es mir auch egal ob ich Hyper-V ausschalten muss (danke Nvidia )


----------



## Placebo (21. Dezember 2015)

Gibt leider viel zu viele Programme, die nicht auf Linux laufen. Alles von Adobe z.B. 
Aber ich könnte mich damit zufrieden geben, Windows nur noch als Zweit-OS zu verwenden. Dann wäre der Upgradezwang wegen fehlender Sicherheitsupdates kein Problem mehr, weil ich den PC dann nicht zwingend mit dem Internet verbinden muss. Insgesamt sehe ich aber keine Chance vor 2020-2025.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (21. Dezember 2015)

Placebo schrieb:


> Gibt leider viel zu viele Programme, die nicht auf Linux laufen. Alles von Adobe z.B.



Nativ nicht, ja, aber ich nutze seit Jahren Photoshop in einer VM und seit dem CS6 in Wine und es läuft perfekt. Sogar 3D acceleration geht


----------



## Locuza (22. Dezember 2015)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Das könnte endlich ein Sargnagel für WinDoof sein , sollte Vulkan es schaffen die gleiche Leistung unter Linux (z.B. SteamOS) zu bringen wie unter dem Platzhirsch WinDoof .





Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Was soll M$ denn noch machen ? Wenn Vulkan einschlägt ist Windows die Nische


Sí claro.


----------



## KrHome (22. Dezember 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Was soll M$ denn noch machen ? Wenn Vulkan einschlägt ist Windows die Nische


MS braucht nichts machen. Man hat bereits das deutlich umgänglichere OS am Markt. 

Das einzige Problem von Windows ist das Design (einiges sieht noch aus wie in Win98, anderes wie ein super modernes minimalistisches Tablet OS - in Summe ist Win10 einfach nur eine optische Baustelle). 

In punkto Usability und Kompatibilität ist Windows sämtlichen Linux Distributionen meilenweit voraus. Ohne die Hilfe des AppStores kann niemand außer ein paar Technik Nerds irgendeine Software in Linux installieren - und das ist ein absolutes Ausschlusskriterium.

Ich bin aber dennoch für Vulkan statt DX12 - denn plattformübergreifende Standards sind toll und man weiß ja nie was noch kommt.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (22. Dezember 2015)

Schon mal in diesem Jahrzehnt ein Linux benutzt ? 
Wenn man natürlich nicht bereit ist sich auf was neues (an sich Einfacheres) einzulassen, dann kann man kaum von Windows weg aber selbst die größten Daus in meinem Umfeld schaffen es erfolgreich Linux zu verwenden. 
In Sachen Usability ist Windows 7-10 veraltet, Kompatibilität ok. klar wurde ja auch sehr viel Software für das OS geschrieben. 
Wofür gibt es denn den AppStore in z.B Ubuntu ? Etwa zum runterladen und installieren von Software ? Nein! 
Das Macht Microsoft mittlerweile genauso ? Nein ! Doch! oooochhh  
Manuelle Installation wie unter Windows gibt es bei Linux btw auch (runterladen -> installer ausführen),aber kaum einer Nutzt es einfach weil es besser geht. 

Wer behauptet ein Ubuntu z.B wäre schwerer zu bedienen als ein Windows 7 oder 10 der macht etwas grundsätzlich falsch. Und wenn doch frage ich mich wie diese Person dann durch ihr Android mit Touchwiz navigiert...
Und Oh, das OS ist nicht ganz so wie Windows (und auch dafür gibt es Distros) also kann sich daran niemand gewöhen... Komisch, dass so viele DAUs sich dann ein Apple Gerät anschaffen und darüber Schwärmen, dass plötzlich alles Funktioniert... Da geht es dann plötzlich oder wie


----------



## blackout24 (22. Dezember 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> [...]Wer behauptet ein Ubuntu z.B wäre schwerer zu bedienen als ein Windows 7 oder 10 der macht etwas grundsätzlich falsch. [...]



Die Leute meinen leider oft, nur weil sie nach 10 Jahren bei Windows nun wissen wo man hinklicken muss, dass es einfach und intuitiv zu bedienen wäre.


----------



## uka (23. Dezember 2015)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Die Leute meinen leider oft, nur weil sie nach 10 Jahren bei Windows nun wissen wo man hinklicken muss, dass es einfach und intuitiv zu bedienen wäre.


Ist ja egal was die Leute meinen, sie werden das kaufen / nutzen was sie kennen. Gerade Personen die nur ungern Computer nutzen weigern sich oft gegen neues und nicht nur die, auch genug andere. 

Mir persönlich ist es egal - ich verwende atm lieber Windows privat als Linux, aber mit KDE könnte ich leben (wenn die Performance nicht so ungenügend wäre).


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (23. Dezember 2015)

uka schrieb:


> Ist ja egal was die Leute meinen, sie werden das kaufen / nutzen was sie kennen. Gerade Personen die nur ungern Computer nutzen weigern sich oft gegen neues und nicht nur die, auch genug andere.



Da habe ich ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Gerade Leute die sich ungern mit ihrem Computer beschäftigen und die schon Angstzustände bekommen wenn sie was entpacken müssen sind bedeutend offener für Linux.


----------



## ein_schelm (24. Dezember 2015)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Das könnte endlich ein Sargnagel für WinDoof sein , sollte Vulkan es schaffen die gleiche Leistung unter Linux (z.B. SteamOS) zu bringen wie unter dem Platzhirsch WinDoof .



An diese Aussage gaube ich erst, wenn auch tatsächlich AAA-Titel für Linux auf den Markt kommen - nicht nur vorzeige Projekte.



NatokWa schrieb:


> Da man Linux mit Tools genauso aussehen lassen kann wie WinDoof währe es für die breite (Hirnlose) Zockermasse da draußen keine große umgewöhnung und Mircoflop könnte sich echt mal umschauen das sie wieder Qualität liefern .... obwohl ... Microflop & Quali ? NEEEEE



Sorry aber Windows hat gegenüber Linux mehr zu bieten als nur eine Spiele-Plattform zu sein. 
Für die meisten soll ein Betriebssystem einfach nur funktionieren. Diese Gruppe will sich nicht mit der Hardware, den Treibern, alternativen Programmen, Codes oder Shell-Befehlen herumschlagen. Ich finde das auch nicht schlimm. Nicht jeder muss sich mit Computern auskennen. Benutzen reicht auch schon. Deswegen ist man noch lange nicht "Hirnlos".

Da ist MS einfach unschlagbar und fühlt sich sogar offener an (obwohl es das natürlich nicht ist) - weil man alles anstöpseln kann und es Funktioniert. Dabei bietet Windows die größte Programmvielfalt in so gut wie allen Bereichen - egal ob Open-Source oder Kaufsoftware. Das System Funktioniert.

Klar wenn man einem Anfänger Linux einrichtet, wird er es solange benutzen können bis er Drucker XY kauft und dann geht das Geschrei los weil der Drucker nicht druckt.

Diesen Nachteil muss Linux noch ausgleichen andernfalls darf es sich nicht Benutzerfreundlich nennen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (24. Dezember 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Klar wenn man einem Anfänger Linux einrichtet, wird er es solange benutzen können bis er Drucker XY kauft und dann geht das *Geschrei los weil der Drucker nicht druckt*.



Auch hier wieder die Frage, wann hast du dich das letzte mal damit beschäftigt ? 
Das war vlt. 2009 noch der Fall, mittlerweile kommt es auf darauf an mit welcher art Hardware man Probleme haben will insgesamt ist der Out of the box Support großer Linux Distros bedeutend besser als der von Windows wobei in meiner Erfahrung beide die gängigsten Geräte unterstützen.
Unter Windows muss ich aber viel zu oft die Treiber selbst installieren (gut mit windows 10 etwas besser) unter Linux ist das die absolute Ausnahme. Und wenn es mal ganz exotisch wird hat Linux wieder die Nase vorne. 

Ich musste, seit ich mehr Linux Rechner betreue als Windows bedeutend weniger wegen "der Drucker geht nicht" oder "Software XY stürzt ab" bei irgend jemandem aufkreuzen.


----------



## blackout24 (24. Dezember 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Auch hier wieder die Frage, wann hast du dich das letzte mal damit beschäftigt ?
> Das war vlt. 2009 noch der Fall, mittlerweile kommt es auf darauf an mit welcher art Hardware man Probleme haben will insgesamt ist der Out of the box Support großer Linux Distros bedeutend besser als der von Windows wobei in meiner Erfahrung beide die gängigsten Geräte unterstützen.
> Unter Windows muss ich aber viel zu oft die Treiber selbst installieren (gut mit windows 10 etwas besser) unter Linux ist das die absolute Ausnahme. Und wenn es mal ganz exotisch wird hat Linux wieder die Nase vorne.
> 
> Ich musste, seit ich mehr Linux Rechner betreue als Windows bedeutend weniger wegen "der Drucker geht nicht" oder "Software XY stürzt ab" bei irgend jemandem aufkreuzen.



Richtig. Einfach mal versuchen ein Canon Scan LiDe 30 mit Windows 7 oder neuer zum laufen zu bringen. Aber mit Windows läuft ja alles, weil es ja dafür gemacht ist....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Linux einstecken und fertig. SANE  (Scanner Access Now Easy) schon eine feine Sache....


----------



## iGameKudan (25. Dezember 2015)

Vulkan gegen DX12 dürfte äußerst interessant werden. Besonders für die Linux-Fraktion - denn die aktuellen Linux-tauglichen Spiele laufen ja fast alle deutlich schlechter als unter Windows (besonders mit AMD-GPUs...). Ausnahme ist da ja L4D2... Mit Wine sieht das definitiv noch viel mieser aus. Daher zählt das für mich nicht...

Linux hat einen entscheidenen Nachteil: Zu viele Variationen. Alleine die ganze Distribuionen mit z.T. sogar noch unterschiedlichen Benutzeroberflächen innerhalb der Distribution (Mint... ).

Ich hatte auch mal auf einem älteren Laptop (T2130 2x 1.86GHz, 2GB RAM, Radeon X1250) Linux Mint 17 Cinnamon getestet. Das lief extrem langsam (wesentlich langsamer als Windows) und mit Darstellungsfehlern in den Menüs - nach einem Blick war mir schon klar, wieso das so langsam lief. Im Leerlauf mindestens 40% CPU-Auslasung, und selbst mit kleinsten Aufgaben wie dem Öffnen des Startmenüs war der T2130 schon überlastet (das Menü hat ernsthaft geruckelt). Einzig die RAM-Auslastung war extrem niedrig...

Alleine das hat mir schon gereicht um Linux wieder Jahre unbeachtet in der Ecke liegen zu lassen (vor Mint17 hatte ich mir mal Ubunu 12.04 angeschaut). Auf so einen Sch..... habe ich keine Lust, ich will das OS installieren und gut ist. Und da sehe ich Windows immernoch in Front - wo ist das Problem, nach der Installation notfalls ein paar Installationssätze für die Treiber auszuführen? Im Gegensatz zu Mint lief sogar Windows 10 auf dem Laptop bestens - der Vista-Treiber von Anfang 2008 hat sogar noch unter Win10 problemlos seinen Dienst verrichtet.

Bei Linux müsste ich mir erst wieder Konsolenbefehle (Konsole - ein normaler Anwender will Knöpfe drücken und sich net Befehle merken... ) merken oder die irgendwo versteckten Menüs (welche sich je nach Distribution ja auch immer woanders befinden) finden. Damals mit Ubuntu 12.04 bin ich ja schon daran verzweifelt mir für ne GTS250 den Treiber zu installieren den ich auf der NVidia-Homepage heruntergeladen habe. Den Treiberinstallationsmanager mit direkter Download- und Installationsoption habe ich auch erst hinterher gefunden...

Dann ist da noch wieder die Sache mit der Programmkompatibilität und -vielfalt... Sogar das angeblich mit Wine funktionierende Office 2010 habe ich nicht mal mit ner Anleitung zum laufen bekommen (kommt mir bloß nicht mit LibreOffice bzw. OpenOffice, ich finde das schon allein von der Bedienung her grauenvoll).

Linux muss einfach etwas zentralisierter und für Windows-Umsteiger einfacher werden. Wieso sollte ein 08/15-Anwender auf Linux setzen, wenn es das bekannte Windows zum PC augenscheinlich gratis dazu gibt? Und ich persönlich finde es nicht zu viel verlangt für nen Spiele-PC noch 80€ für ein OS auszugeben. Zumal die OEMs die Rechner auch nicht günstiger werden lassen (Paradebeispiel sind ja die Steam-Boxen...).


----------



## Kuhprah (26. Dezember 2015)

Und was ist bei Vulkan mit den ganzen anderen sachenwie Directinput etc.? Ist das auch alles mit dabei oder gehen die Hardwareteile und Linux nicht mehr? Ich verwende sehr viele Eingabegeräte die nur noch als DX-Device rennen was sie sehr einfach konfigurierbar macht.. und Linux das ich hinund wieder verwende rennt davon fast gar nix...

Linux is als solches ja nicht schlecht, aber für den Normaluser is es nach wie vor einfach viel zu kompliziert zu bedienen... Um Windows zu installieren brauche ich 30 Minuten.. für den sch.. Unbuntu das ich machen musste hab ich fast nen Tag investiert damit es irgendwie lief.. und intuitive bedienung war da auch fehlanzeige... Drag & Drop etc. lief alles nicht so wirklich.


----------



## blackout24 (26. Dezember 2015)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Und was ist bei Vulkan mit den ganzen anderen sachenwie Directinput etc.? Ist das auch alles mit dabei oder gehen die Hardwareteile und Linux nicht mehr? Ich verwende sehr viele Eingabegeräte die nur noch als DX-Device rennen was sie sehr einfach konfigurierbar macht.. und Linux das ich hinund wieder verwende rennt davon fast gar nix...
> 
> Linux is als solches ja nicht schlecht, aber für den Normaluser is es nach wie vor einfach viel zu kompliziert zu bedienen... Um Windows zu installieren brauche ich 30 Minuten.. für den sch.. Unbuntu das ich machen musste hab ich fast nen Tag investiert damit es irgendwie lief.. und intuitive bedienung war da auch fehlanzeige... Drag & Drop etc. lief alles nicht so wirklich.



Direct Input und Direct Sound etc. benutzt keiner mehr wurde auch von Microsoft aufgeben vor  3 Jahren. Selbst früher hat das kaum einer benutzt und die Leute haben sich einfach ihren eigenen Inputstack für die Engine geschrieben. So kompliziert ist Input und Sound auch nicht. Damit das alles Betriebssystem übergreifend funktioniert kann man auch einfach libSDL nutzen, was ein Kerl (Sam Lantinga) entwickelt als Hauptentwickler der auch von Valve angestellt wurde. Benutzt Valve selbst für ihre eigenen Spiele. 

https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4329199 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeMPCSqQ-34

Windows in 30 Minuten installiert und dann 2 Stunden service packs runtergeladen über Windows Update und 10 mal neugestartet.


----------



## iGameKudan (26. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir hat ne Win8.1-Installation mit Office und Visio keine zwei Stunden gedauert... nLite und die ganzen Windows-Updates in die ISO integrieren -> Win. (Höhö... ). Man sollte halt aktuelle ISOs benutzen.


----------



## VikingGe (26. Dezember 2015)

> Ich verwende sehr viele Eingabegeräte die nur noch als DX-Device rennen


Mit SDL bekommt man prinzipiell alles ans Laufen, was sich irgendwie als Maus, Tastatur oder Joystick ausgibt. Theoretisch funktioniert darüber sogar Force Feedback, in der Praxis fehlt dafür aber häufig der Treibersupport (z.B. beim Xbox One-Controller).

Wie flexibel das ganze ist und welche Geräte sich _tatsächlich_ nutzen lassen, hängt im wesentlichen aber immer noch vom jeweiligen Spiel bzw. dessen Engine ab.



> Direct Input und Direct Sound etc. benutzt keiner mehr wurde auch von Microsoft aufgeben vor 3 Jahren.


Es gibt allerdings XInput. Ja, ich bringe das auch jedes Mal mit dem Linux-xinput durcheinander. 



> Und ich persönlich finde es nicht zu viel verlangt für nen Spiele-PC noch 80€ für ein OS auszugeben


Da wird man auch in den nächsten 20 Jahren nicht drum herum kommen. Dass Linux als Plattform etwas relevanter für Spieleentwickler wird und auch schon geworden ist, kann zwar eigentlich niemand mehr abstreiten, aber Valves Steambox+SteamOS-Konzept wird nicht von heute auf morgen funktionieren.



> Das lief extrem langsam (wesentlich langsamer als Windows) und mit Darstellungsfehlern in den Menüs - nach einem Blick war mir schon klar, wieso das so langsam lief. Im Leerlauf mindestens 40% CPU-Auslasung, und selbst mit kleinsten Aufgaben wie dem Öffnen des Startmenüs war der T2130 schon überlastet


Klingt nach - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - nicht funktionierendem Grafiktreiber. Mein Atom-N470 war jedenfalls in der Lage, KDE 4 flüssig und ohne Probleme darzustellen, und das mit einem Bruchteil der Leistung.



> und dann geht das Geschrei los weil der Drucker nicht druckt.


Wobei ich das Problem nur kenne
a) von neueren HP-Druckern, für die man ein Extra-Treiberpaket *von HP selbst* installieren muss, das einem direkt nach dem Systemstart erstmal um die Ohren fliegt
b) von Windows ≤7, weil der Drucker doch von der etwas exotischeren Sorte oder einfach zu alt war und auch da nen Zusatztreiber brauchte.

Wenn man schon über Treibersupport meckern will, dann bitte im Notebook-Bereich. Inzwischen baut ja fast jeder Hersteller Broadcom-WLAN-Karten ein - die bekommen schon keine funktionierenden Windows-Treiber hin, unter Linux sind die aber *völlig* unbrauchbar. *Das* nervt.



> Mit Wine sieht das definitiv noch viel mieser aus


Was mit Wine läuft, lief bei mir eigentlich immer mit ähnlicher Performance wie unter Windows, zumindest auf dem Desktop mit Nvidia-Karte. Problem bei Wine ist eher, dass das meiste entweder mangels Dx11-Support, an dem man gerade erst angefangen hat zu arbeiten, oder wegen benötigter "Kopierschutz"-Schadware à la StarForce überhaupt nicht geht.



> Diese Gruppe will sich nicht mit der Hardware, den Treibern, alternativen Programmen, Codes oder Shell-Befehlen herumschlagen.


Dann will diese Gruppe auch kein Linux benutzen, und wahrscheinlich auch keinen Mac (alternative Programme und so), sondern - richtig - Windows.

Der ganze Mist mit der Systemsteuerug + Registry ist jedenfalls kein Stück intuitiver als die 948 Konfigurationsdateien in meinem /etc-Verzeichnis - in beiden Fällen werfe ich die Suchmaschine meiner Wahl an, wenn ich gar nicht weiter weiß. Und ich saß schon öfter mal hilflos vor meinem Windows und habe versucht, soetwas triviales wie den HPET-Timer ans Laufen zu kriegen. Baut Microsoft meinetwegen jetzt das ganze OS um? Nein.


----------



## Kerkilabro (31. Dezember 2015)

*TROMMELWIRBEL* Wie sieht es denn überhaupt mit Hardwaresound aus?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (31. Dezember 2015)

@Kerkilabro 

Bezüglich was ? Vulkan ? OpenAL kann man dann immer noch nutzen 


Edit:  Müsste mich aber um ehrlich zu sein mal weiter mit Vulkan beschäftigen, habe nämlich echt keinen Plan ob da was neues in der Beziehung kommt.


----------



## Pittermann (1. Januar 2016)

So, jetzt ist 2016 da und ich warte immernoch auf Vulkan - Sauerei!


----------



## Kerkilabro (13. Januar 2016)

Pittermann schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist 2016 da und ich warte immernoch auf Vulcan - Sauerei!



Das Jahr ist schon bald wieder rum!


----------



## blackout24 (19. Januar 2016)

John Carmack teasert die Leute:

"Seeing some really impressive improvements on early Vulkan drivers with native code, will win big when Unity and Unreal get support."
https://twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack/status/689248999845437441


----------

